# lilaeopsis brasiliensis flowering (micro sword brasil) macro shot



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I didnt know there was an emersed forum, I posted this picture under photography but I thought i should post it here too. Since im starting my iwagumi tank emersed at first, my lb bloomed and i snapped a macro shot


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

sweet pics, thanks for sharing


----------

